# RTF Textdatei auslesen



## Tobyy123 (29. Oktober 2009)

hallo,
ich hoffe, dass die aufgabe nicht zu simpel ist 
ich habe eine vorhandene .rtf datei und möchte den text dieser datei auslesen. könnte mir hierbei jmd helfen ?
mfg
Tobyy


----------



## Tobyy123 (29. Oktober 2009)

in diesem zuge habe ich übrigens noch eine frage:
welche vorteile bietet mir .rtf überhaupt gegenüber .odt?
ziel ist es nämlich, sowohl texte als auch grafiken, tabellen, etc. aus dem "vorlagendokument" zu erhalten und in ein neues .pdf zu übernehmen.
also kurz zusammen gefasst frage 2: was ist in dem fall besser? .rtf oder .odt ?
gruß
Tobyy


----------



## Billie (29. Oktober 2009)

Mir fällt in diesem Zusammenhang nur der RTFEditorKit ein.

Vielleicht kommst Du mit diesem Stichwort und Google weiter?


----------



## Toby123 (3. November 2009)

leider kein Treffer Billie... Trotzdem danke für die Information 
MfG


----------



## vfl_freak (3. November 2009)

Moin,

vlt, hilft Dir ja dieser Beitrag weiter :

http://www.pcwelt.de/forum/programmieren/316261-java-odt-dateien-editieren.html

Gruß
Klaus


----------

